# Garcia Y Vega Miniatures Cigar Review - First Pick: Keeps Me Coming Back for Memories



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These were the very first cigars I ever tried. Not knowing exactly what I was doing, I headed into the nearest CVS and said I needed as many cheap ...

Read the full review here: Garcia Y Vega Miniatures Cigar Review - First Pick: Keeps Me Coming Back for Memories


----------

